# Regarding the fun threads here in Meta....



## Piratecat

Hi, guys!

I think this is really amusing, but we moderators have a request. If you're going to post goofy stuff here in Meta, please keep it to just a couple of threads, and come up with some sort of [descriptor] to identify them. As we scan here for problems, it'll make sorting through the fun and the not-so-fun things a lot easier.

I don't care what the [descriptor] is - it could be [monkeys] or [hive mind] or [*whack*] or whatever, but keep it consistent.

Thank you - carry on!

*WHACK*


----------



## Horacio

I vote for [Hivemind]

It's the best descriptor tag.


----------



## arwink

I kinda liked *whack*, but I guess it could be confusing for Hong.

Hivemind works.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *I kinda liked *whack*, but I guess it could be confusing for Hong.
> 
> Hivemind works. *




Like *[Hivemind]Let's congratulate the Sacred Thread beating Hong with a stick!*


----------



## Dragongirl

Renamed mine.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Renamed mine. *




Good (Dragon)girl!


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Like [Hivemind]Let's congratulate the Sacred Thread beating Hong with a stick! *




This could start taking up a whole new set of hours


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This could start taking up a whole new set of hours  *




Are you thinking about a new Sacred Thread?


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are you thinking about a new Sacred Thread?  *




I'm still surprised we got away with the last one.

Lets not push our luck by highjacking Piratecats cautionary note though.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm still surprised we got away with the last one.
> 
> Lets not push our luck by highjacking Piratecats cautionary note though. *




O.K., let's rest for a few days...


----------



## garyh

Dear lord...  that thread was at 11 pages.  ENWorld was down for me for a day.  I check in this morning, 7:30 AM PST, and it's at new SACRED THREAD status and closed?

Awwwwww, I missed all the fun!!


----------



## Horacio

garyh said:
			
		

> *Dear lord...  that thread was at 11 pages.  ENWorld was down for me for a day.  I check in this morning, 7:30 AM PST, and it's at new SACRED THREAD status and closed?
> 
> Awwwwww, I missed all the fun!!
> 
> *




Yes, you did. 1197 post of fun...


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, you did. 1197 post of fun... *




He got me started though.

Without Garyh I would have posted once and fled.


----------



## Horacio

*at*



			
				arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He got me started though.
> 
> Without Garyh I would have posted once and fled. *




He did a great job in the Sacred Thread, he won't be forgotten


----------



## garyh

*Re: at*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He did a great job in the Sacred Thread, he won't be forgotten  *




Thank ye, thank ye.

I am honored to be a part of the new sacred thread, even if I was asleep while it was achieving holiness.


----------



## arwink

*Re: Re: at*



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thank ye, thank ye.
> 
> I am honored to be a part of the new sacred thread, even if I was asleep while it was achieving holiness.   *




It was an honor to have posted beside you.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Boy, if everyone new how much fun it is down here in Meta!


----------



## arwink

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Boy, if everyone new how much fun it is down here in Meta! *




Isn't that why we're deciding on a tag.

So everyone can look at the list and find out exactly how much fun we're haing with a glance?

I keep wondering if it was always like this, or I just happened along at the right time.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> I keep wondering if it was always like this, or I just happened along at the right time.




It's been spotty, Morrus's ... thread was fun and has since made a comeback, i missed the Sacred thread (Stupid Gen-Con!), and now the big surge over the last couple weeks. I think it's just been a little boring in the industry lately, no big releases or lay offs to get people going.


BTW, i like [Hivemind].


----------



## arwink

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's been spotty, Morrus's ... thread was fun and has since made a comeback, i missed the Sacred thread (Stupid Gen-Con!), and now the big surge over the last couple weeks. I think it's just been a little boring in the industry lately, no big releases or lay offs to get people going.
> 
> *




hmm.  I should have started hanging here earlier.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> hmm. I should have started hanging here earlier.




Yeah i think alot of people miss the Meta fun, it sort of slips under they're radar. Plus the Mod's seem a bit more easy going about mindless crap popping up down here!


----------



## arwink

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah i think alot of people miss the Meta fun, it sort of slips under they're radar. Plus the Mod's seem a bit more easy going about mindless crap popping up down here! *




Heck, Darkness encouraged us somewhere along the line.  I'm sure of it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> Heck, Darkness encouraged us somewhere along the line. I'm sure of it.




Yes he did! That was rather Vile of him wasn't it?


----------



## arwink

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes he did! That was rather Vile of him wasn't it? *




Depends on who you ask.

I thought it was kind of cool, in a very naughty way.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> I thought it was kind of cool, in a very naughty way.




Of course Darkness is cool, what with the lack of light and all.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I suggest [Hivemind] for really long rambling threads, and [WHACK] for hong bashing threads. Just in case we need to distinguish between the two.


----------



## Airwolf

I think PC has a good idea.  His descriptors are, well, a little bland.  

I think something like [Tops Optional] would be much better.


----------



## Knight Otu

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *I suggest [Hivemind] for really long rambling threads, and [WHACK] for hong bashing threads. Just in case we need to distinguish between the two. *



But what about long rambling hong bashing threads?

[HiveWHACK]?

[WHACKmind]?


----------



## Crothian

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Hi, guys!
> 
> I think this is really amusing, but we moderators have a request. If you're going to post goofy stuff here in Meta, please keep it to just a couple of threads, and come up with some sort of [descriptor] to identify them. As we scan here for problems, it'll make sorting through the fun and the not-so-fun things a lot easier.
> 
> I don't care what the [descriptor] is - it could be [monkeys] or [hive mind] or [*whack*] or whatever, but keep it consistent.
> 
> Thank you - carry on!
> 
> *WHACK* *




Sorry, I think I'm the one of the orginal people who started this, if not the only originator.  Truthfully, had no idea it would become like it has.  That's a good idea about the descriptor.  Thanks.


----------



## arwink

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *I think PC has a good idea.  His descriptors are, well, a little bland.
> 
> I think something like [Tops Optional] would be much better.  *




It takes all the fun out of it if Dragongirl breaks out the Gaze of Ire after the first post.


----------



## arwink

*Re: Re: Regarding the fun threads here in Meta....*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, I think I'm the one of the orginal people who started this, if not the only originator.  Truthfully, had no idea it would become like it has.  That's a good idea about the descriptor.  Thanks. *




With great post-count comes great responsibilty.

Some us are impressionable and easily lead down the dark parth, you know.


----------



## Horacio

I take my part of responsability in the funny silly threads, and I'm proud of it.

But from now, I'm a firm defender of the [Hivemind] tag, I won't forget it.

The next Sacred Thread WILL have a [Hivemind] tag on it...


----------



## Dragongirl

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *I think something like [Tops Optional] would be much better.  *


----------



## Horacio

You really liked the smiley, didn't you?


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *You really liked the smiley, didn't you?  *




I think its damn cool


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think its damn cool *




Nutkinland has really cool smileys...


----------



## Knight Otu

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nutkinland has really cool smileys... *



Yes, but it is still a scary place... *shudder*


----------



## Horacio

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> Yes, but it is still a scary place... *shudder* *




Deeply enough, they are good people...


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> The next Sacred Thread WILL have a [Hivemind] tag on it... *




Just noticed this.

You're kidding, right?

We aren't _really_ going to try and do that again are we?


----------



## Knight Otu

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just noticed this.
> 
> You're kidding, right?
> 
> We aren't really going to try and do that again are we? *



You cannot really stop them from trying again...


----------



## arwink

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> You cannot really stop them from trying again... *




I wouldn't dream of it.

I'm just curious that he feels the need to try.  My sleep pattern's still recovering


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I wouldn't dream of it.
> 
> I'm just curious that he feels the need to try.  My sleep pattern's still recovering  *




Your sleep pattern won't have an oportunity...


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your sleep pattern won't have an oportunity... *




I best go start brewing coffee then


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I best go start brewing coffee then  *




Good idea, brew a cup for me, please...


----------



## Knight Otu

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good idea, brew a cup for me, please... *



And send it via e-mail, right?


----------



## Airwolf

Horacio said:
			
		

> *You really liked the smiley, didn't you?  *




It's a good thing that the smileys were place well or this thread would have to be moved to nutkinland!


----------



## Horacio

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> And send it via e-mail, right?  *




I can take it by FTP if you prefer...


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can take it by FTP if you prefer... *




FTP - That's a very, very bad word in Netweenie.

Eric's Grandma would be ashamed of you.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> FTP - That's a very, very bad word in Netweenie.
> 
> Eric's Grandma would be ashamed of you. *




FTP FTP FTP !!!

I want a coffee by FTP !!!


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> FTP FTP FTP !!!
> 
> I want a coffee by FTP !!! *





   

You know not what pain this would cause me.

The last time I tried to work out an FTP program, I had to go crawl into a darkened room and post on the new sacred thread to recover.

It's crap coffee.  Really.  You wouldn't want it.


----------



## Dragongirl

Don't badmouth FTP!!! I would not be able to do my webpages without it!!


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Don't badmouth FTP!!! I would not be able to do my webpages without it!! *




I can't do my webpages with it.  The emotional scarring is still fresh.

I worked it out yesterday though.  Now I just have to figure out the HTML.


----------



## Dragongirl

arwink said:
			
		

> *I can't do my webpages with it.  The emotional scarring is still fresh.
> 
> I worked it out yesterday though.  Now I just have to figure out the HTML. *



Cheat like me.  Get an HTML program.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Cheat like me.  Get an HTML program. *




Not! Don't do it, please!

Learn to write well formatted HTML, something well written and efficent, something easily readable my human minds, not that garbage that webdesign programs do. 

Please...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not! Don't do it, please!
> 
> Learn to write well formatted HTML, something well written and efficent, something easily readable my human minds, not that garbage that webdesign programs do.
> 
> Please... *



Saying my websites are garbage?  Think I need to go find a "smiley" to go along with that. . .


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Cheat like me.  Get an HTML program. *




Already have.  Frontpage is almost as dirty a word as FTP in my world.


----------



## Dragongirl

arwink said:
			
		

> *Already have.  Frontpage is almost as dirty a word as FTP in my world. *



I use Frontpage, but I know enough HTML to be able to tweak it the way I want to if neccessary.


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not! Don't do it, please!
> 
> Learn to write well formatted HTML, something well written and efficent, something easily readable my human minds, not that garbage that webdesign programs do.
> 
> Please... *




If my goal was to create webpages with any kind of seriousness, I would.

But I'm not a technical person.  There was a breif period around a decade ago when I considered it, but the lure of the bohemian slacker was too great.  I 

I just want a functional page I can post stuff on.  Mostly so I have some gaming outlet while I'm writing less fun stuff.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Saying my websites are garbage?  Think I need to go find a "smiley" to go along with that. . . *




Not!

I'm serious now, those programs generate a good looking site (and yours is, truely), but the code that produces the site is not good looking at all, it's usually inflated and badly formatted. 

So the site is pretty, but its underbelly is ugly. Right, most users doesn't bother about the code of the site, but if you want to modify it or read it, it can be a pain in the @$$...

Sorry, I'm a webmaster by profession and choice, and I'm too sensible to that matters...


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I use Frontpage, but I know enough HTML to be able to tweak it the way I want to if neccessary. *




I'm sure I'll get to that point, but it's going to require time.

I can't wait for this semester to finish.  So many projects I'll finally get a chance to finish...


----------



## Dragongirl

Yes well, I don't have the skill nor the money to get the skill to become a professional web designer, so I have to take the easy route.


----------



## arwink

Uuum.  Are we actually talking about Meta stuff in meta?  I mean, real technical meta stuff as opposed to fun meta stuff?

I feel so out of place.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Yes well, I don't have the skill nor the money to get the skill to become a professional web designer, so I have to take the easy route. *




Hey, please, don't take it bad!

Please!

But that what I try to explain is that HTML is really easy. No real skill and no lots of time are needed to learn it, it's almost easier that learning to use the webdesign program. Everybody can do it with a good tutorial, and hundred are found on internet.

I don't want to tell you (or anybody) how to do your pages, I'm only trying to spread my love for a well written HTML code, simple, clean and pretty.


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But that what I try to explain is that HTML is really easy. No real skill and no lots of time are needed to learn it, it's almost easier that learning to use the webdesign program. Everybody can do it with a good tutorial, and hundred are found on internet.
> *




Care to recommend one?

I make no promisses, but I'll do what I can to keep things clean.  It goes against my natural instincts, but I'll try.


----------



## Dragongirl

I do a tremendous amount of tables in sites I do.  Too much work to do that by hand, much easier to use Frontpage to drop em in.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I do a tremendous amount of tables in sites I do.  Too much work to do that by hand, much easier to use Frontpage to drop em in. *




O.K., my problem is that I've done too much HTML coding by hand, for me is truely faster to write the HTML tags for the tables (I love tables in my sites!) that trying to figure how to do them properly in Frontpage...

[Warning: "when I was young..." story]

I began building websites by 1995, when I entered Telecommunications School. By then, no pretty designing program existed, so we did all by hand, with Notepad or any other simple editor. Now I use Edit Pluss 2, a Shareware editor that does code highlight and autocompletition of tags. It's fast, it can be used in any PC, old or new, it's cheap.

[/Warning: "when I was young..." story]


----------



## Dragongirl

Ya well, if I got paid for it, I would probably learn to do it by hand too.  But since I only just my own sites, or sometimes help others I will stick with Frontpage.


----------



## arwink

Man, HTML's are getting like Unix supporters


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio.  Speaking of my websites, have you gone and looked at my personal site lately?  I fixed it and worked on it some.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Horacio.  Speaking of my websites, have you gone and looked at my personal site lately?  I fixed it and worked on it some. *




I looked at it on Sunday, some photos were missing. I'd go now, but I need you to post your signature, for the link


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I looked at it on Sunday, some photos were missing. I'd go now, but I need you to post your signature, for the link  *



Lol.  Well all the photos work, and added some to the About Me page.


----------



## hong

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Lol.  Well all the photos work, and added some to the About Me page. *




Looks fine to me!

So which one's Boothbey, Chris or Ray?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Lol.  Well all the photos work, and added some to the About Me page. *




Gone there, seen it 

Some coments...

My brithday is May 5th!!! 

And:


- - - Turn Ons - - -
Blushes                -           I do it 
Nice Men              -           I am nice, most of time...
Boxer-Briefs         -           Yes, I wear them 
Showing Emotion -           I do 
Long Necks          -           Maybe, I haven't remarked...

- - - Turn Offs - - -
Long Hair             -           Mine is short...
Tattoos                -           No tatoo in my body 
Piercings              -           I hate needles, the idea of  piercing is                                       disgusting for me
Smoking               -           I hate it
Drugs                   -           Never tried
Drunkeness          -          Never since I was 19

Now, what a pity I'm married


----------



## Dragongirl

hong said:
			
		

> *Looks fine to me!
> 
> So which one's Boothbey, Chris or Ray? *



Neither, never met Boothbey.


----------



## Dragongirl

No wonder you are taken, Horacio.


----------



## hong

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Neither, never met Boothbey. *




Hm, for some strange reason I thought you and he had a thing going on. Never mind.


----------



## Dragongirl

hong said:
			
		

> *Hm, for some strange reason I thought you and he had a thing going on. Never mind. *



We have known each other online for a few years, but never have met.


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *No wonder you are taken, Horacio. *




Gotta admit I'm impressed.  I'm half dissapointed he's taken.


----------



## Dragongirl

arwink said:
			
		

> *Gotta admit I'm impressed.  I'm half dissapointed he's taken.
> 
> *



Well like I said, I think he is bi-curious.  Think you are at least that too.


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Well like I said, I think he is bi-curious.  Think you are at least that too.   *




Me?  No.

Just very, very comfortable within me hetrosexuality and surrounded by a number of sexually interesting friends 

There was a point where everyone in my uni was convinced otherwise though.


----------



## Dragongirl

arwink said:
			
		

> *Just very, very comfortable within me hetrosexuality and surrounded by a number of sexually interesting friends *



Uhh huh.  Just need to meet the right guy.  Too bad Horacio is taken, you would make a cute couple.


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Uhh huh.  Just need to meet the right guy.  Too bad Horacio is taken, you would make a cute couple.   *




Well, yeah, we would.

But he's taken and he's got a kid.  So that's three boundaries I'd have to cross, and that's way to many


----------



## Dragongirl

arwink said:
			
		

> *Well, yeah, we would.
> 
> But he's taken and he's got a kid.  So that's three boundaries I'd have to cross, and that's way to many  *



Well I could set you up with my brother . . .


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Well I could set you up with my brother . . . *




Distance may be a problem.

And I've had some pretty determined people try to convert me before, and it hasn't worked.  

Some of them were nice looking chaps as well.


----------



## Dragongirl

arwink said:
			
		

> *Distance may be a problem.
> 
> And I've had some pretty determined people try to convert me before, and it hasn't worked.
> 
> Some of them were nice looking chaps as well. *



True, but having a thing for accents runs in the family . . .


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *True, but having a thing for accents runs in the family . . . *




He'd be dissapointed.  My accent tends to be more American than most Australians.  Sometimes Canadian.  And at least once South African.

I don't know why, it just tends to wander without me knowing.  Prob'ly the result of not speaking much.


----------



## arwink

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He'd be dissapointed.  My accent tends to be more American than most Australians.  Sometimes Canadian.  And at least once South African.
> 
> I don't know why, it just tends to wander without me knowing.  Prob'ly the result of not speaking much. *




That being said, I have friends who'd probably be interested...


----------



## Dragongirl

arwink said:
			
		

> *That being said, I have friends who'd probably be interested... *



Great, I will pack my brother up and send him right over.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Great, I will pack my brother up and send him right over. *




Sending your brother to Australia?

In Australia there are only sand, Hongs and more sand, why would you send your brother there?


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Sending your brother to Australia?
> 
> In Australia there are only sand, Hongs and more sand, why would you send your brother there?   *



So he won't be here?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *So he won't be here? *




Fraternal love is wonderful...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Fraternal love is wonderful...  *



I love my brother more than anything else in this world.  But if he was somewhere else and happy, would be easier for me to make decisions I need to.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I love my brother more than anything else in this world.  But if he was somewhere else and happy, would be easier for me to make decisions I need to. *




I was joking only


----------



## Darkness

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can't do my webpages with [FTP].  The emotional scarring is still fresh.*



Me neither.


----------



## Horacio

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Me neither.  *





What are your problems with FTP? Ask and will be answered...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *What are your problems with FTP? Ask and will be answered... *



FTP is easy, even with free programs.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *FTP is easy, even with free programs. *




So did I think until I read their problems...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *So did I think until I read their problems... *



Ah, but they didn't actually say what the problem is.  They might just be whining.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Ah, but they didn't actually say what the problem is.  They might just be whining.  *




Yes, they could...
And that would be a very reasonable explanation...


----------



## Dragongirl

Unless they got some funky program.  All the ones I have seen were rather straight forward.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Unless they got some funky program.  All the ones I have seen were rather straight forward. *




I cannot imagine a funky ftp program. It's too easy to do an FTP program. They asked that to program one in first year programmation class...

They must be whining


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sending your brother to Australia?
> 
> In Australia there are only sand, Hongs and more sand, why would you send your brother there?   *




the sand is attached to beaches.  Really, really good beaches.  I think we have some of the best in the world.

The hongs.  Well.  Umm.

the more sand is attached to desert.  That's pretty impressive on its own.  Even distanced from the beaches.  And it's a nice, pretty shade of red.

And we have beer.  And wine.  And gamers.  

What more do you need?


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I love my brother more than anything else in this world.  But if he was somewhere else and happy, would be easier for me to make decisions I need to. *




Hence the reason my sister is currently heading to england


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Ah, but they didn't actually say what the problem is.  They might just be whining.  *




I'm just whining.

At the moment, I just can't make the web page appear in the designated bit of web set aside to it.  

It's requiring a lot of naughty words.


----------



## Airwolf

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> the sand is attached to beaches.  Really, really good beaches.  I think we have some of the best in the world.
> 
> The hongs.  Well.  Umm.
> 
> the more sand is attached to desert.  That's pretty impressive on its own.  Even distanced from the beaches.  And it's a nice, pretty shade of red.
> 
> And we have beer.  And wine.  And gamers.
> 
> What more do you need? *




As I recall they are not just "really good beaches" they are really good topless beaches.


----------



## Horacio

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As I recall they are not just "really good beaches" they are really good topless beaches.  *




All Spanish beaches are topless beaches, being raised there has habituated me to that, so it's not a good argument, true beaches are topless beaches.


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All Spanish beaches are topless beaches, being raised there has habituated me to that, so it's not a good argument, true beaches are topless beaches. *




Topless or not, I just like then not crowded.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Topless or not, I just like then not crowded. *




So you should come here, to Brittany. Wonderful beaches, nobody on them.


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So you should come here, to Brittany. Wonderful beaches, nobody on them. *




I'd need the Endurance feat to swim that far.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd need the Endurance feat to swim that far.   *




A good Teleport spell would work...


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd need the Endurance feat to swim that far.   *



Or enough Intimidate skill to get a ship that you meet along the way to bring you to your destination.


----------



## Horacio

Or enough Bluff skill to make them believe you're the rightful captain of the ship...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Or enough Bluff skill to make them believe you're the rightful captain of the ship... *



Right skill, bluff, wrong use.  Seduce the captain.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Right skill, bluff, wrong use.  Seduce the captain.   *




You could do it, pretty Dragongirl, but Crothian... he is only a sponge...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *You could do it, pretty Dragongirl, but Crothian... he is only a sponge... *



Guess you have never gotten a sponge bath.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Guess you have never gotten a sponge bath.   *




Point taken...


----------



## Dragongirl

Not that I have ever gotten one, but I have given them.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Not that I have ever gotten one, but I have given them. *




You want us to be jealous, don't you?


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *You want us to be jealous, don't you? *



Hmmm?  Jealous of whom?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Hmmm?  Jealous of whom? *




Of anybody who received such a treatment from your hands, of course...


----------



## Dragongirl

Are you jealous?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Are you jealous? *




_Horacio blushes_


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Horacio blushes *



Is that a yes or no?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Is that a yes or no? *




What do you think?

And ever more important, why?


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *What do you think?
> 
> And ever more important, why? *



You don't answer my question, why should I answer yours?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *You don't answer my question, why should I answer yours? *




Point taken...

Let's say I'm jealous then...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Point taken...
> 
> Let's say I'm jealous then...  *



Now why would a happily married man be jealous?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Now why would a happily married man be jealous? *




Because he doesn't receive sponge baths...


----------



## Dragongirl

Then you should ask her for some.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Then you should ask her for some. *




Asked...

Having a little girl is wonderful, but it makes really hard to find time for such activities...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Asked...
> 
> Having a little girl is wonderful, but it makes really hard to find time for such activities... *



You get a neighbor to watch your daughter for the evening.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *You get a neighbor to watch your daughter for the evening.   *




We should do it... Yeah... But little Noemi doesn't want to be with people who she doesn't know without her parents. She is afraid form strangers now...

And I meant I was a bit jealous. Not a bad jealousy, a healthy one.
I mean, the one that received such sponge baths from you must be indeed a lucky one. That's all


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I mean, the one that received such sponge baths from you must be indeed a lucky one. That's all  *



  Maybe I am bad at it.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *  Maybe I am bad at it.   *




I don't know why, but I don't think so...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I don't know why, but I don't think so... *



Hmmm I wonder why


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Hmmm I wonder why *




I have such a feeling...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I have such a feeling... *



Interesting . . .


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Interesting . . . *




Why?


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Why? *



Just find it interesting that you have thought about it enough to think that.


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Just find it interesting that you have thought about it enough to think that.   *




You asked a question, I answered. No much thinking involved. You sad 'maybe I'm bad', I thought for a couple of seconds and I was sure you weren't...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *You asked a question, I answered. No much thinking involved. You sad 'maybe I'm bad', I thought for a couple of seconds and I was sure you weren't...  *



Bad in a good way?


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Bad in a good way? *




You're good in a bad way...


----------



## Dragongirl

Horacio said:
			
		

> *You're good in a bad way...  *



LOL


----------



## Horacio

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *LOL *


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hence the reason my sister is currently heading to england  *




 Is she single?

Tallarn 'I just want a hug...honest' Orko


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dragongirl, Horacio, you two should be in a sketch show. Watching the two of you dance round each other's questions is pure entertainment... 

And for the record, I'm jealous of someone who gets sponge baths off Dragongirl.


----------



## Dragongirl

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Dragongirl, Horacio, you two should be in a sketch show. Watching the two of you dance round each other's questions is pure entertainment...
> 
> And for the record, I'm jealous of someone who gets sponge baths off Dragongirl.  *



Ah found use out.  We will have a FOX special next season.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Record it and send it over to me, Dragongirl!


----------



## Airwolf

Is it getting hot in here or is it just me?

So much flirting going on and not a high school in sight.


----------



## Dragongirl

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Is it getting hot in here or is it just me?
> 
> So much flirting going on and not a high school in sight.  *



Will be quite a Fox special.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Will be quite a Fox special. *




by the sounds of it, the UK edition will have to be on after the 9pm watershed time.

Explanation: Certain rudeness and naughtiness is not allowed on UK TV until after 9pm. However, many things seem to slowly becoming ok as time goes by, and things that would have been subject to it in years gone by (eg Buffy) now pass with only minor editing. Huzzah, say I.


----------



## Airwolf

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Will be quite a Fox special. *




A FOX special, hmmmm.  
So what actress do you see playing Dragongirl?
What actor do you see playing Horacio?

DG --> Ashley Williams
H --> David Duchovny


Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## Dragongirl

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A FOX special, hmmmm.
> So what actress do you see playing Dragongirl?
> What actor do you see playing Horacio?
> 
> DG --> Ashley Williams
> H --> David Duchovny
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Airwolf *




DG - Cate Blanchett
H - Joseph Fiennes


----------



## arwink

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is she single?
> 
> Tallarn 'I just want a hug...honest' Orko *




Umm.  Not actually sure.  Long complicated story - she was when she left, but there's pretty good odds that she wont be by the time she arrives.

She's not into gamers though.


----------



## arwink

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> DG - Cate Blanchett
> H - Joseph Fiennes *




DG - Julie Delpy
H - Enrique Eglasias


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Umm.  Not actually sure.  Long complicated story - she was when she left, but there's pretty good odds that she wont be by the time she arrives.
> 
> She's not into gamers though. *




Aw, shucks.  

Never mind, I shall have to find another method of bringing lurve back into my life rather than using ENWorld as a dating forum...


----------



## arwink

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aw, shucks.
> 
> Never mind, I shall have to find another method of bringing lurve back into my life rather than using ENWorld as a dating forum... *




If she's single by the time she hits london (still two or three months away yet, backpacking through Thailand at the moment), I'll try to keep you in mind 

Not sure how seriously she'd take the recommendation though.

And she does have single friends coming over, somewhere along the line...


----------



## Darkness

Horacio said:
			
		

> *good in a bad way*Heh. Somebody should make that his sig. I like mine too much to change it, though.  How about you, Horacio?


----------



## Darkness

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aw, shucks.
> 
> Never mind, I shall have to find another method of bringing lurve back into my life rather than using ENWorld as a dating forum... *



*cough*Nutkinland*cough*


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> DG - Cate Blanchett
> H - Joseph Fiennes *




Now that speaks volumes.


----------



## arwink

Darkness said:
			
		

> **cough*Nutkinland*cough* *




Okay, that thoughts going to give me nightmares.

Er, when I eventually decide I need sleep, anyway.


----------



## Darkness

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay, that thoughts going to give me nightmares.*







> *Er, when I eventually decide I need sleep, anyway. *



So you don't sleep, either, huh?


----------



## arwink

Darkness said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So you don't sleep, either, huh? *




Usually I'm a twelve hours a day kind of guy.  Every now and then I just go through these insomniac spurts, usually when I'm doing stuff on a computer.

I have this theory that in the future monitor radiation will be obsorbed by the human body in the same way as REM sleep


----------



## Darkness

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Usually I'm a twelve hours a day kind of guy.  Every now and then I just go through these insomniac spurts, usually when I'm doing stuff on a computer.*



Me, I'm more of a four hours a day kind of guy.  Unless you mean internet surfing. 


> *I have this theory that in the future monitor radiation will be obsorbed by the human body in the same way as REM sleep  *



Now _that_ is something that I'd like to see!


----------



## arwink

Hey Darkness, a really quick question that's strangely on topic

What exactly is the difference between a [Hivemind] thread that's staying in Meta and one that's moving to General?


----------



## Darkness

arwink said:
			
		

> *Hey Darkness, a really quick question that's strangely on topic
> 
> What exactly is the difference between a [Hivemind] thread that's staying in Meta and one that's moving to General? *



The location. 

More seriously, I move those threads to GD whose topics are actually GD topics. At which point they really aren't Hivemind threads any more, come to think of it; I'll have to keep in mind to remove the tag on such threads from now on...

(edit - typo)


----------



## arwink

I was wondering about that.  I don't think hivemind makes much sense to most people in the general boards just yet.

Give us time though


----------



## Darkness

Still, given that the threads that I moved to GD are either more serious or else more topical for D&D, there might be better ways to make them aware.


----------



## arwink

I think they'll work it out eventually.

It's usually the tail ends of the threads that are topical or serious.  The beginnings only make sense to us.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> DG - Cate Blanchett
> H - Joseph Fiennes *





Been in love with Cate Blanchett ever since I saw her in Elizabeth...what a beautiful woman


----------



## arwink

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *
> Been in love with Cate Blanchett ever since I saw her in Elizabeth...what a beautiful woman  *




It's the paleness that does it.  You can't go past paleness.


----------



## Dragongirl

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *Been in love with Cate Blanchett ever since I saw her in Elizabeth...what a beautiful woman  *



Elizabeth was a great movie, great music too.  And of course it had JOSEPH FIENNES


----------



## arwink

Er, wasn't it the other one?

I always get the two feinnes brothers confused.


----------



## Ravellion

arwink said:
			
		

> *Er, wasn't it the other one?
> 
> I always get the two feinnes brothers confused. *




Ralph? No. Joseph Fiennes played Robert Dudley, Earl of Leicester, in Elizabeth:





as opposed to his older brother Ralph:





Does this help?

Rav


----------



## Horacio

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ralph? No. Joseph Fiennes played Robert Dudley, Earl of Leicester, in Elizabeth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as opposed to his older brother Ralph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> Rav *




They wouldn't work, they doesn't look hispanic enough to be me...
Neither Mr. Duchovny...
Enrique Iglesias could do it, but I'd prefer a younger version of Mr. Banderas...


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Enrique Iglesias could do it, but I'd prefer a younger version of Mr. Banderas... *




And where are we going to whip one of them up from?

He's never going to be as young as he once was.

Maybe your movie can be a pre-biography, and Antonio Banderas can play you in the life you're going to live in the next few years?


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *Maybe your movie can be a pre-biography, and Antonio Banderas can play you in the life you're going to live in the next few years? *




If my life in the next years is as full of painful, stressful and interesting situations as I suspect now it will be, it could do a good movie script... A drama, an epic tale, a sad story or (I hope) a happy ending one, I don't know still, but interesting I bet it will be...

Maybe I should call to Mr. Banderas...


----------



## arwink

Half your luck.  If my life was turned into a movie script, it would consist of Two and a half hours of watching someone type, ten minutes of reading a book and a few hours sleep, with intermitent three second flashes of interesting things that are more or less ignored by the majority of the plot


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *Half your luck.  If my life was turned into a movie script, it would consist of Two and a half hours of watching someone type, ten minutes of reading a book and a few hours sleep, with intermitent three second flashes of interesting things that are more or less ignored by the majority of the plot  *




I was not saying my life was like that, I'm suspecting it will be like that soon enough...


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was not saying my life was like that, I'm suspecting it will be like that soon enough... *




See, my life *was* interesting once.  I prefer the way it is now.  I need the rest, and I get more work done.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> See, my life *was* interesting once.  I prefer the way it is now.  I need the rest, and I get more work done. *




See, my life was something quiet and calm, but now begins to go like a rollercoast, fast, without control... 

I only hope it will take me to where I want to go...


----------



## arwink

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> See, my life was something quiet and calm, but now begins to go like a rollercoast, fast, without control...
> 
> I only hope it will take me to where I want to go... *




"And you would have gotten away with it, if it weren't for that pesky kid."

Sorry.  Had lunch with my friend and his 1 year old daughter today.  It became something of an in-joke over the course of the day.


----------



## Horacio

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "And you would have gotten away with it, if it weren't for that pesky kid."
> 
> Sorry.  Had lunch with my friend and his 1 year old daughter today.  It became something of an in-joke over the course of the day. *




As father of a nearly one year old girl (next Sunday first brithday!) I can agree with us. In fact, the suspected course of my life would be a lot easier without her... but I love her so much...


----------



## Ravellion

arwink said:
			
		

> *Half your luck.  If my life was turned into a movie script, it would consist of Two and a half hours of watching someone type, ten minutes of reading a book and a few hours sleep, with intermitent three second flashes of interesting things that are more or less ignored by the majority of the plot  *




For me, if it has to be PG D), you are left with me reading a lot and discussing politics. And drinking lots, and LOTS of beer. Sometimes leading up to reading, discussing politics, or stuff that isn't PG. 

Rav


----------



## Piratecat

Narrowing the silliness down to three threads.


----------

